# Critique/opinions on my works please?



## SammyFox (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm banned from fa so I'll just post the sheezyart links.

I did them with madtracker.

http://www.sheezyart.com/view/1931114/ <- first ever song.

http://www.sheezyart.com/view/1938753/ <- might sound right in a gradius-like game.

http://www.sheezyart.com/view/1939477/ <- I used the midi option in madtracker and then converted it with pistonsoft's direct midi to mp3 software with a soundfont I got off the internet.

http://www.sheezyart.com/view/1939478/ <- same as above, but without soundfont.


----------

